# Wie von der Live- oder Install-CD 2008 booten

## AWO

Nabend zusammen,

tut mir echt Leid diese Fragen stellen zu müssen, aber ich habe bisher keine passende Antwort gefunden. Wie bootet man von einer aktuellen Live- oder Install-CD (2008_beta2)? 

Nach dem Einlegen der CD startet eine grub-Konsole. Mit Hilfe von --help habe ich mir die zur Verfügung stehenden Befehle angeschaut. Es gibt allerdings keine Möglichkeit (zumindest habe ich keine gefunden) einen Kernel auszuwählen, um diesen dann booten zu können. 

Ich möchte kein neues System installieren, sondern von der CD booten, um einen Kernel neu zu installieren.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt!

Gruß AWO

----------

## artbody

entweder warten dann bootet die CD von selbst

oder

genkernel  mit eventuellen parametern wie doscsi eingeben

enter

----------

## Malla

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Wenn man wartet, passiert leider überhaupt nichts. Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick, wie man das System starten kann?

----------

## artbody

Normal

boot 

```
genkernel doscsi 
```

ENTER

bei meinem siehe signum

boot 

```
genkernel doscsi doacpi dodmraid
```

ENTER

----------

## Max Steel

die 08.0 Beta2 läuft mit Grub, nicht mit isolinux.

Und das Problem ist wohl das die Gentoo-devs übersehen haben das iso9660 keine Symlinks kennt.

Standardmäßig ist menu.lst ein symlink auf grub.conf, also müssten die Gentoo-devs für die 08.0 Beta2 die grub.conf auf menu.lst umkopieren.

Jedenfalls müsste es funktionieren wenn ihr in die grub-shell dashier eingebt:

root (cd)

kernel (cd)/boot/kernel

oder soetwas in der Art.

Ihr müsst nachschauen wie der Kernel auf der CD richtig heißt.

----------

## Malla

"root (cd)" klappt soweit, aber den kernel kann ich auf der CD nicht finden. (cd)/boot/kernel ist es jedenfalls nicht.

Wird so eine CD denn nicht einmal getestet bevor sie online gestellt wird?  :Sad: 

----------

## Max Steel

Nunja, normalerweise schon.

Wie gesagt, wenn das root (cd) klappt hat man schonmal viel erreicht.

Allerdings um die kernel-zeile raufzufinden musst du wahrscheinlich erst einmal die CD in einen anderen Rechner schieben um darauf schauen zu können.

Und dann auf der CD in boot/ zu suchen.

Dann den Namen aufschreiben und auf dem Rechner starten wo es gewünscht ist, achja, initrd nicht vergessen mitaufzuschreiben.

Dann das eingeben:

```
root (cd)

kernel (cd)/boot/<kernel> root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/loop0 doscsi

initrd (cd)/boot/<initrd>

boot
```

Und dann hoffen das ihr euch nicht vertippt habt.

----------

## c_m

 *Malla wrote:*   

> Wird so eine CD denn nicht einmal getestet bevor sie online gestellt wird? 

 

Es ist eben eine Beta (auch wenn imho so ein fehler eher in einer Alpha auftaucht  :Wink:  )

----------

## stalinski

Hmm, hilft es vielleicht einfach per configfile die config einzulesen?

in der config sollte ja das richtige stehen.

also bspw.

configfile (cd)/boot/grub/grub.conf

----------

## AWO

Nabend,

scheint wirklich ein Fehler der Beta zu sein. Auf der CD oder DVD befindet sich nämlich ein Handbuch, in dem es heißt:

```
Specifying a kernel? Yes, we provide a few kernels on our LiveCD. The default one is gentoo. Other kernels are for specific hardware needs and the -nofb variants which disable framebuffer. 

Below you'll find a short overview on the available kernels: 

Kernel          Description

gentoo          Default 2.6 kernel with support for multiple CPUs

gentoo-nofb     Same as gentoo but without framebuffer support

memtest86       Test your local RAM for errors

You can also provide kernel options. They represent optional settings you can (de)activate at will. The following list is the same as the one you receive when you press F2 through F7 at the bootscreen.
```

und

```
Now boot your CD, select a kernel (if you are not happy with the default gentoo kernel) and boot options. As an example, we show you how to boot the gentoo kernel, with dopcmcia as kernel parameters:

 

Code Listing 3.3: Booting an Installation CD

boot: gentoo dopcmcia
```

Ist also genauso wie immer. Sollte man wohl doch besser auf das offizielle Release warten.

Gruß AWO

----------

